# Swapping Magnetic and Glass Scales



## ronboult (Jun 10, 2014)

My small lathe makes it difficult to fit a glass scale on the cross slide. Therefore I was hoping to use a magnetic scale on the cross slide because of its much smaller size.

I contacted DRO Pros ( an American agent for Electronica Magnetic scales) and they told me I couldn't use an Electronica Magnetic scale on my Easson ES12 display because they are not compatible. The Easson ES12 like all glass scale displays are configured to use the output produced by glass scales. 

A bit of sleuthing suggested that the output of the electronic Magnetic scales included the signals that are output by glass scales but that the connections in the DB9 plug are different. See _Tech specs for glass scales (_http://www.agl-distribution.co.uk/do..._technical.pdf_) and Magnetic scales (_http://www.agl-distribution.co.uk/do..._techincal.pdf_).  __In fact M-DRO in UK actually sell an adapter cable to enable Electronica Magnetic scales on a Easson Display (Normally glass scales). See _http://www.agl-distribution.co.uk/do..._techincal.pdf_..

Well I took the chance and ordered a 150mm 1uM resolution S1 Electronica Magnetic scale and a Type 10 adapter cable to try on the cross slide of my lathe.

_Plugged it in , adjusted the resolution to 1uM and it works perfectly. I suspect that if you just rearranged the connection in the DB9 plug to match those of glass scale connections you would not even need the adapter cable. The Z axis still has a standard Glass Scale as size is not an issue at the back of the lathe bed. They both play well together

Magnetic scales have several important advantages over glass scales. They are much more compact, are coolant proof and can be easily cut to length. Disadvantage is that they are more expensive but in my case well worth it.
Cheers
Ron

PS I really like the features and ease of use of my Easson Es12  DRO Display


----------



## bpratl (Jun 10, 2014)

Good info....thanks. Bob


----------

